# Suddenly slow page turns, menu laggy



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

My k3 wifi just today started the slow page turn, laggy menu stuff that a couple of others here have had. I've had k3 since this past fri and have read 31/2 books with zero problems until now. Restarting doesn't fix it. Well it did once, for a while, putting it to sleep does fix it for awhile and sometimes it just goes back to normal on it's own for awhile. It's still very usable but annoying. Nothing is indexing or stuck. I was just reading a book I got halfway through yesterday. The page turns are roughly twice as long as they should be, you can even read the reversed text(if you are fast). Menus are just laggy and different parts seem to refresh at different times, even the screensavers behave oddly. Will be calling cs in the morning.

There is a 3page thread about this issue over on the mobileread forumhttp://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96724


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of threads here about this as well. . . .word is Amazon is working on a software fix that will be out in a week or so.  Meantime, try a soft restart or a hard reboot if that doesn't work. . . and I'd definitely let Amazon know so they can work out if you should just receive a replacement or if they think the software fix will solve your problems . . . .


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I have tried the restart multiple times with no joy.  But putting it to sleep for only 20 minutes or so clears it up for a short time. So am feeling it might not be software but more hardware (like a heat problem) though it happened first thing this morning with only about 6 pages read.  But definitely hoping for a software fix.  Haven't tried the factory reset yet, thought I would wait on that until talking to cs.  It still a very usable but since it was near perfect for the first three days before showing symptoms I am a little concerned it might get worse later.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Agreed, it's annoying as hell :/.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Feste said:


> Yeah I have tried the restart multiple times with no joy. But putting it to sleep for only 20 minutes or so clears it up for a short time. So am feeling it might not be software but more hardware (like a heat problem) though it happened first thing this morning with only about 6 pages read. But definitely hoping for a software fix. Haven't tried the factory reset yet, thought I would wait on that until talking to cs. It still a very usable but since it was near perfect for the first three days before showing symptoms I am a little concerned it might get worse later.


Hmm. . . and you've checked for indexing? 'Cause that's usually why response is slow. . . . very strange. . .I'd definitely bring it to the attention of Kindle CS. . . . . .


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmm. . . and you've checked for indexing? 'Cause that's usually why response is slow. . . . very strange. . .I'd definitely bring it to the attention of Kindle CS. . . . . .


Yep, checked for indexing by searching for nonsense words. Nothing shows as not being indexed and only have 15 books on it at this point. I just read for an hour or so and it's been going back and forth with some page turns being normal and then some being slow in groups. More groups slow then normal. Calling cs shortly.

Update: Talked to CS but for some reason they were unable to get into my kindle to get the logs or whatever. Which is interesting in itself. But after very detailed questioning(and I could hear her typing a lot) she is sending it onto to development, in particular because reset doesn't fix it, and will be getting back to me in a day or so. If it gets worse I will call back before then.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Hasn't really gotten worse in my case (yet?), but I'll be calling them tomorrow. Crossing my fingers that the Intl Kindle CS is as good as the US one .


----------

